# Statistical Review of WW2 - Army Service Dept



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2009)

I came across this and was not able to find it already posted. There is some interesting data in there. Hope you enjoy.

David


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 30, 2009)

Many thanks David!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

Great find David !!!


----------

